# Which Denibber



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Just looking into denibbers and wondered if anyone had feedback on either of these two?

http://www.decoratingdirect.co.uk/v...IBBING_TOOL/?gclid=CMir2sirhscCFSLnwgodWfwDuQ

http://www.powertool-supplies.co.uk...clid=CL2pu92rhscCFefItAodowMHsQ#/product/9973

Thanks in advance

C


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

My favourite tool, couldn't work without it



Are you on a budget?

Ive seen these on Amazon USA, they look like the mirka paint file, but without the fancy handle. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000RI9GF0/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

But the mirka files are awesome for a beginner 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00XN2CRAS/ref=pe_344980_145157520_em_1p_4_ti


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Nah mate not on a budget.

I was thinking about the sharkblade over the festool but thought I'd ask first


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

The shark blade is bigger, but it only really has one (maybe 2) edges to use, as you can only hold it with the dominant hand. 

But the square festool obviously has 8 edges but is half the size, so would last a lot longer but a bit awkward to hold and easy to slip. 

I had a new shark blade on Monday, I have done about 75 bonnets this week and on average about 30 chips on each bonnet. 
So about 2250 chips and it's just breaking in. 

So if you're only planning on using it from time to time, the mirka will be fine and will last you a while. 

But if like me, I'd expect it to only last 7-8 weeks.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Cheers :thumb:, as I was leaning towards the Mirka anyway I think that's the one to go for, only really sorting the good lady's chips and mine so (hopefully) it won't be used all that often.


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

If you haven't pushed the button on one yet Col am happy to post you my Mirka to try for a week or two to see if you get on with it if you like mate ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

den656 said:


> If you haven't pushed the button on one yet Col am happy to post you my Mirka to try for a week or two to see if you get on with it if you like mate ?


Thanks for the offer mate, unfortunately I purchased it last night. Got it for £27 delivered so it's not too bad


----------



## bugsbunny (Dec 21, 2014)

Has anyone used this as an alternative?

http://www.frost.co.uk/run-razor.html


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

You can get by using a cutting insert used for metal machining.

Something like this has a good profile for doing so.

http://www.sandvik.coromant.com/en-...ctdetails.aspx?c=tpun 16 03 04 3215&m=5755164

Last time I posted it, I found a company selling off old stock for £1 each. You did have to order 10.

If you know someone who works in a machine shop, you could ask nicely.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kerr said:


> You can get by using a cutting insert used for metal machining.
> 
> If you know someone who works in a machine shop, you could ask nicely.


That's what I now use. :thumb:

Alan W


----------

